# Seeking Coding position in Lexington Ky



## bonnie7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shebonnia C. Griffith
845 Revere Run Dr.
Lexington, KY 40509
Phone number: 
bonnie7@hotmail.com

Objective: To use my experience of 35 yrs in the work force to improve the handling of day to day business in your office, while learning and discovering new situations in which to
use and develop my skills.

Experience
GTE, ALLTEL,
WINDSTREAM
Ashland Ky. Lexington Ky. 
09-19-1976 to 12-05-2005

I worked for "The Telephone
Co." for 30 yrs. The name of the Company
was changed many different times.
In that time, I held many different positions. I
attended many training classes,
was project manager and taught
training classes. At the time of
my retirement, I held the title of
Central Office Equipment Specialist.
I retired after 30 yrs of loyal service.
Updated and analyzed problems with equipment and
software which affected customer service. I maintained
customer equipment in the central office for home telephone
service as well as computer networking and dish network. I
installed, repaired, and maintained equipment relating to
voice, data, network transport, as well as video.

Affiliated Computer Services
Position: Life Insurance
Application Processor.
Feb. 2006 – June 2006

I processed life insurance applications for Met Life. This
job required accuracy as well as timely completion of these
forms on a computer program designed by Met Life for this
purpose.

St. Joseph Health Care East
Patient Scheduler
July 31, 2006 – May 31, 2007

I was the key relief person at St. Joseph East Breast Center. This
included patient scheduling, reception, film librarian as well as x-ray technologist assistant. I also did patient reminder calls. I was the Q.A. Coordinator in the absence of our key Q.A. person. I was
responsible for patient pathology reports in the data base as well as
working closely with other breast centers and our Doctors
concerning the results and patient follow up. I checked patients into our office making sure all paperwork was completed and all
information was included in the chart, including previous films and
physician reports. I processed films in the dark room then hung these films for our Doctors to read and then removed them and filed into patients charts. I was also in charge of checking in and out of films to other Doctors offices. In May of 2007, our office went to digital technologies and this led to less work for me to do and I was laid off.

Bluegrass Regional Mental
Health/Mental Retardation
Board
Nov. 2007-Present

In charge of Medical Records for the Michelle P. Waiver.
This is a Medicaid Waiver that allows our clients more
accessibility to services they wouldn't be able to receive
otherwise. Our client numbers went from 3 to over 200 in
the time I held this position. Due to expansion of our 
services, today I am in a different position with
Bluegrass Regional. I am Administrative Support
for Connections 2. This position requires me to keep 
our Medical Records in order and updated. I am support for my supervisor as well as 3 case managers, one registered nurse and others.

Education 
Russell High School Graduation June 1973
Ashland Community College
 Basic Computer Skills
Lexington Community College
 Medical Terminology
Soterion Medical Services
Certified Professional Coder Dec. 19, 2009
Completion of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
Intensive  Professional Medical Coding Curriculum (PMCC) which included over 100 hours of coding instruction and application.

• Proficient in many computer applications EXCEL, WORD,
etc.
• Hard worker
• Detail oriented
• Member in good standing of the American Academy of
Professional Coders
• Well versed in HIPAA and Medical Record Procedures and
Filing.



Affiliations • AAPC
References provided upon request


----------

